# steering wheel/ignition locked-help asap



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

i went to start my car and the key would only turn about 1/8th either way front or back. i tried turning the wheel thinking it was locked. nothing. ive been trying anyting for the last 30 min. wtf is going on!!!i just got the car not even a week ago. its 06 gto. its really p*ssing me off. i called the dealer and they assumed i broke somthing and tried talking to me like i was stupid saying it was just the steering wheel was locked. :shutme

any help would be fantastic. ill be walking back and forth from the computer and the car so message here or text suggestions to 
478-960-7417

thanks


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

nothing?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could try some graphite lube to see if it helps. How many keys do you have? I'm sure you've tried them all, right?


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rukee said:


> You could try some graphite lube to see if it helps. How many keys do you have? I'm sure you've tried them all, right?


ive had the car a week. the dealer gave me one key. i didint know about the lube till now. so its too late now. its getting towed to the dealer tomorrow.

EDIT: appreciate the advise even though it was late. lol. how would the graphite lube work? ive heard of it when cleaning weapons. (im air force)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

court_jester06 said:


> ive had the car a week. the dealer gave me one key. i didint know about the lube till now. so its too late now. its getting towed to the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: appreciate the advise even though it was late. lol. how would the graphite lube work? ive heard of it when cleaning weapons. (im air force)


Graphite lube does not work.

There is a sticky on how to remove it here:http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/ignition-lock-cylinder-removal-replacement-27346/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The graphite will help to lubricate and eliminate friction but the wear process is what is the culprit. 
Often times when attempting to turn the key you cannot move it the steering wheel while in the locked position puts pressure on the cylinder, slightly adjusting the steering wheel will allow the key to turn. Could be many are forcing the key while the wheel is in the locked position which is adding to the wearing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I stated this a few times before in other ignition locked up threads. The graphite doesn't reach the area where it is binding. When you add graphite it just lubes the tumberlers thats it. The part that is binding can't be accsessed through the key hole you have to dissasemble the ignition to get to it. Once its apart add some general purpose grease to the back of the lock cylinder and a light film around it. I kept adding graphite to mine with no change in performance so did *6QTS11OZ*. I had to take it apart to do further investingating to figure out what is going on with it. I figured out what was going on and lubed it up with some GP no problems for over two years. I also done the same thing to *6QTS11OZ* car. The GP grease adds a cushon between the dis-simular metals and keeps it from galing and binding.


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

well, i took it back to the dealer (2 days ago i think) they had to take it to a chevy/gm dealer. they said it should be done today. but theyre pissing me off because theyve put me on hold twice for over 10 min.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well when my ignition got stuck a coulple times before, I was doing the graphite thing before I got fed up and took it to the dealer. They was going to order a whole new stering colum. Well it turned out that it was on a national back order. So they said "well we going to try to order you a new key and see what that does". I shuck my head on the phone like you idiots I have two keys that does the same thing. I just let them do what they had to do. When they got the new key in they said well it works it feels better you can come pick up your car! Well it started doing the same thing once again so I took it apart and do what I did above.

I known people to replace the whole igniton cylinder, some had dremeled the igniton cylinder to keep it from binding when it locked up on them.


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

got my car back today. its a little "stiffer" to put in the key. they said the locksmith had to cut a new key but i call BS. they said they replaced teh iginition cylinder, i call BS AGAIN. there were gray little spot on my dash, and around my cluster. i think its that graphite lube, because its the same stuff we used during my deployment. so i walked in and asked for a copy of all the work that was done (like a reciept). so well see... but i got it back and so far so good, considering.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

That same thing happened to me right after I bought my 05, but I had it for 20 something days before it did it. I had to tow it to the dealer. They charged me 300 hundred to fix it. I've had my gto for just about a year and nothing else has happened, so I hope the same with you.


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

bdCrazyE said:


> That same thing happened to me right after I bought my 05, but I had it for 20 something days before it did it. I had to tow it to the dealer. They charged me 300 hundred to fix it. I've had my gto for just about a year and nothing else has happened, so I hope the same with you.


 you mean you hope i pay 300!? just kidding. i know what you mean. i hope nothing else goes wrong for a long ass time.


----------

